# Reparacion de tv marca ''Selectron 21'' sale mal



## louis1724 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hola a todos 
Vengo buscando ayuda para reparar un televisor que me dieron para que lo revisara porque tenia unas lineas horizontales en la pantalla y una mas pronunciada en el medio.. Al abrirlo y mirar encontré muchas soldaduras frías y entonces empece por eso llevo un año de estudio de electrónica y he practicado bastante con el cautin y creo que lo domino muy bien
Quite las conexiones de la placa(parlantes, botones delanteros, alimentación, etc... y luego "resolde" los puntos malos probando a ver si solucionaba el problema pero al conectarla y encenderla no encendió

Ahora estoy un poco frustrado y confundido  ya que hice todo con mucha precaución para no dejarle residuos ni hacer malas soldaduras..

Bueno sus consejos y tips o algún aporte son bienvenidos  gracias por pasar

Datos de la tv: selectron 21"
Ic:LA76931 Datasheet: abajo adjunto


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 11, 2013)

Encontré el diagrama de la placa 
Estuve midiendo los componentes y un resistor me marco en corto y un diodo zener en directa me marco 556 y en inversa 1077 aunque todo lo medí sin desoldar nada.

Bueno ojala alguien me pueda decir algo


----------



## KILLER7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Para medir correctamente tenés que sacarlo de la placa, o levantarle una patita ( en el caso de tener 2 ).

De seguro debés haber pandeado la placa y esto desoldó algo más, revisa con cuidado las areas calientes.

Ojó con el cautín porque este es capaz de dañar: I.C. verticales, micros, UOC y aveces podés romper FET's al unir un pin de él con un capacitor cargado.

Lo primero es hacer arrancar la fuente así que revisa eso, las rayas horizontales de seguro es problema de etapa vertical  (ver I.C. LA78040 y contornos)

Un año de estudio y una frustración por algo asi no es nada, no te imaginas lo que te falta =)


----------



## mtek (Feb 11, 2013)

Como esta? la resistencia mas que corto puede variar su valor o directamente abrirse .... no creo que venga por ahi la cosa. Con respecto al zener si mide sin levantar aunque sea una de las patas del mismo es probable que obtenga una lectura errónea. Creo que debiera verificar el funcionamiento de la fuente de dicho TV abriendo la conexión  de +b al flyback y poniendo en su lugar una lampara de carga. como primera comprobación para ver si la fuente arranca. Tenga especial cuidado pues los 33 volt para el sintonizador salen derivados de la tensión de +b.
Mucha suerte


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gracias por responder  Si estoy empezando 
El tv cuando lo conecto se queda en stand-by solo enciende el led de alimentacion por lo que creo que el circuito de protección se esta activando 
Estaba midiendo los valores de la fuente durante este tiempo y todos me marcaban bien segun el diagrama

Aunque dudo mucho que halla dañado algo con el cautin aunque eso parece te digo que soy muy hábil con el y durante este año lo he usado casi todos los días (no el mismo ) 

Bueno te agradezco tu respuesta ya he revisado la mayoría de los componentes solo me faltan capacitores



Los 33 volts si los logre medir salen de un transistor  el ic101 segun el diagrama



El diodo ha marcado bien desoldandole un terminal
Encontré una falla importante el ic702 no tiene su alimentación de 12v regulados a 9 por un diodo pero los 12v que viene del resistor R245 (ver imagen) no estan segui pistas y llegue a otro resistor que me llevo a un inductor que me llevo a los pines del cable conector de la salida de audio RCA  O me perdi bueno estoy cansado llevo todo el dia en esto


----------



## mtek (Feb 12, 2013)

Los 12 Volt no los tiene a mi entender porque no sale de Stand By. Verifique señal de power en Q501 que proviene del UOC (pin 25). Verifique de ser posible Q501,502 y 505. Observo que desde acá y a través de IC503 salen los 12 Volt que ud necesita


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 12, 2013)

Amigo como seria la señal de Power?
He medido Q501 y no tiene voltaje, En Q502 hay 27V en colector

También intente encenderla y si lo hizo aunque solo tenia el cable de alimentación conectado

En el regulador de 12v no hay voltaje de entrada que viene del transistor Q505 ya lo medí y marco bien


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ahora la encendí con sus cables conectados y pasa lo mismo trata de encender pero no lo hace  
Medí el capacitor de fuente y marco 160v en en el +B del Flyback 119v 
Ya noce donde mas medir


----------



## KILLER7 (Feb 12, 2013)

louis1724 dijo:


> Amigo como seria la señal de Power?
> He medido Q501 y no tiene voltaje, En Q502 hay 27V en colector
> 
> También intente encenderla y si lo hizo aunque solo tenia el cable de alimentación conectado
> ...



En los tv's viejitos no tenías problema si no le conectabas la ficha del yugo y lo encendías pero en otros más modernos no arrancaban o en el peor de los casos se rompía el horizontal o vertical.

Eso de que se prende y se inhibe puede ser una protección o una soldadura mala como comentaste en un principio.

Lo que te dice mtek es que revise el Q501 que recibe en su base el 1 del POW ( on del OUC. pin 25) para polarizarse y simultaneamente polarizar al Q502 y este al Q505. 

El Q505 controla la entrada del IC503 que te entrega los 12 Vdc ausente.

Los 27 Vdc en el colector del Q502 están perfecto.

No le lleves el apunte al IC702 que el problema de encendido esta lejos de ahi.


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 12, 2013)

No creo que se hayan roto uno de ellos  Aunque no hace mucho le conecte todo y lo encendí al tercer intento encendió con una unica linea horizontal en la pantalla osea no había barrido vertical.

Lo que me dijo el compañero mtek lo coprendi luego de un rato de analizar el diagrama por un rato. 

Entonces empeze a medir por el vertical (debí hacerte caso desde el principio)  cambie unos capacitores y medí las tensiones del ic +27Vdc y +5Vdc los demás pines noce como medirlos por lo que empiezo a sospechar del Ic


----------



## KILLER7 (Feb 12, 2013)

Algunos chasis cuando tiene problemas de vertical se protegen y no te dejan ver nada de lo que hay en la pantalla...entonces nunca podes ver la linea horizontal ni nada porque el tubo aún esta frio y el apagado es pronto.

Entónces en estos casos lo que hago es caldear el filamento (heater) unos minutos con una fuente de 9 o 6 Vac de manera que ni bien encienda muestre algo. Ojo que esta es una practica peligrosa si te equivocás.

Esas dos tensiones estan ok. Si sigue la pantalla con la raya al medio y se apaga al rato lo más seguro es que sea el vertical.


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 12, 2013)

No creo que pueda hacer eso ni que me atreva, La tv es de mi hermana jeje 

La tv no se apago sola yo la apague porque la linea era muy aburrida para aclarar 
Entonces que me recomiendas hacer por mientras medir la fuente?, El horizontal? Me preocupa que sea el ic porque me pongo a pensar de donde sacare otro igual


----------



## mtek (Feb 13, 2013)

Como le sugiere Killer habria que precaldear el filamento. No obstante si no se anima le sugiero cambiar el IC del Vertical. Probablemente el sea el causante de la falla y por eso el TV no salga de Stand By. por lo que veo las tensiones estan bien y los 27 Volt estan ....
mucha suerte y gran abrazo!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 13, 2013)

si antes el tv funcionaba y luego de repasar las soldaduras ya no funciona,
evidentemente en algún punto seguramente quedo mal la soldadura


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 13, 2013)

Gracias amigo cambiare el Ic entonces, en caso de no encontrar el La78040, podre sustituirlo por un TDA9302H?
En el pin 3 del TDA dice "flyback generator" y en el original dice "pump up out" significa lo mismo?





el-rey-julien dijo:


> si antes el tv funcionaba y luego de repasar las soldaduras ya no funciona,
> evidentemente en algún punto seguramente quedo mal la soldadura



Sugieres que repase la soldadura, entonces pude ser yo quien activo el modo de protección del tv? Me tomare el tiempo para revisarlas de nuevo


Gracias por comentar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 13, 2013)

también sirve el TDA 8172 en reemplazo directo al LA78040.
también puede poner el LA7841



> Sugieres que repase la soldadura, entonces pude ser yo quien activo el modo de protección del tv? Me tomare el tiempo para revisarlas de nuevo


si revisalo bien antes de gastar dinero en otro ic


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 14, 2013)

Gracias por los reemplazos rey julien

Volví a revisar las soldaduras, pero no encontré nada mal, todas brillantes,y sin rajaduras, por lo que que procedí con el reemplazo del Ic Vertical

Conseguí el mismo tuve que viajar a otra ciudad a buscarlo, los cambie pero el modo de protección del Tv sigue activo, quizás se hayan arreglado las rayas horizontales pero aun no logro que enciende la Tv


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yujuuu 
 Encontré un transistor cerca del área del vertical que ha marcado mal con el mulimetro incluso tiene parte de decoloración por el exceso calor me imagino.

Ahora tengo dudas sobre si algo mas este dañado, estaría bien cambiarlo y probar la tele de inmediato???



Aunque claro que la Tv esta acá conmigo yo soy quien debería revisar los alrededores


----------



## KILLER7 (Feb 14, 2013)

louis1724 dijo:


> Aunque claro que la Tv esta acá conmigo yo soy quien debería revisar los alrededores



Me parece genial que usted revise y diga que más está dañado.

Para mi solo se daño ese bjt y nada más pero usted tiene la palabra final.


----------



## louis1724 (Feb 14, 2013)

Jeje el acá me salio del chat, que bueno que me corrigieron

Solo era para decir que la Tv salio del "Stand-by" al remplazar el transistor dañado, y cambiando el Ic del vertical desaparecieron esas molestas lineas, no encontré algo más en mal estado.
Bueno estoy agradecido con la ayuda que me dieron colegas, me han guiado para encontrar el daño, espero también poder ayudarlos en el futuro

Saludos


----------

